# You can't just have one!



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

We got Daisy 3 weeks ago. It has been our intent to get another V, eventually. "Eventually" is a lot sooner than I thought it would be - we just got our 2nd!

In our search for the first dog, we had contacted a number of breeders as well as rescue organizations, in case they got a returned dog. Dogs aren't returned very often, but it does happen and we wanted them to be aware of us. Well, Tuesday I got email from one of those breeders: she knew of a V being returned and were we interested? A 2-1/2 year old male.

At first we thought it would be too soon - that Daisy needed to get settled before we sprung another one on her. But the counter argument is that when she gets settled she is going to consider this HER home and be more resistant to a newcomer. Whereas now she is still a visitor here and another visitor wouldn't be as challenging to her status. Also, a 2-1/2 year being returned to his breeder is an opportunity that doesn't happen that often and sometimes you just have to jump in with both feet, as mswhipple said.

So the breeder brought him up from Connecticut, things clicked, and we adopted "Charlie". He's the one on the right in the first picture and on the left in the second.

Things are going great! There is no contention between them, they are very evenly matched in build & energy, and he gives her the confidence to range and hunt on our runs. And when they both want the same stick, there is no fighting over it.

He does need some work - his first owners didn't do much training. He barks, jumps on people, counter surfs with impunity, etc. He does do his recall very well, so that's a huge plus. "Leave it" and "stay" pretty much not at all.

Daisy and Charlie's Bob


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Perfect! The "hole" in your life in now filled. Bob, your new adventures with these new partners in crime can now get started in earnest.
Have a blast!

RBD


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Congrats!!!!! Full hearts and home.

I'll admit to bring jealous. My boy has been away from home for two months now for hunt training and my husband has said absolutely no to a second pup until the kids are out of the house. Seeing as how the kids are not quite five and not yet born... I think my husband believes our hands are full!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

mlwindc said:


> Congrats!!!!! Full hearts and home.


Thank you! I am delighted with how it all turned out.



mlwindc said:


> I'll admit to bring jealous. My boy has been away from home for two months now for hunt training and my husband has said absolutely no to a second pup until the kids are out of the house. Seeing as how the kids are not quite five and not yet born... I think my husband believes our hands are full!


You know ... 2 V's are hardly any more work than one! Well, that doesn't apply to puppies. But if an adult V were to follow you home, your husband wouldn't throw him out, would he? [wink,wink]

Daisy and Charlie's Bob


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Bob said:


> mlwindc said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats!!!!! Full hearts and home.
> ...


No, he's a softie. He'd be pretty mad if I affirmatively got a puppy from a breeder, but he's a total softie and would cave. I think that's why he's asked me to stop sending him stories re pups in need of rescue. Thankfully (for him), most of the pups have issues with kids, which of course isn't going to work for us. When the right one comes along...


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

mlwindc said:


> ... I think that's why he's asked me to stop sending him stories re pups in need of rescue. ...


Yeah, that's not fair when dealing with a softie.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

What a beautiful pair... Bob I am so happy for you! Just look how the Universe answer's when our heart calls out...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations again, Bob!! Daisy and Charlie look so beautiful together, it's like it was meant to be... "Let the wild rumpus begin!" I am so happy for you!! ;D ;D

Glad you decided to jump in with both feet.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Hope you will all be very happy together, for many years to come! 
Love the names by the way. My kids (aged19 and 20), are called Daisy and Charlie, so I am biased!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice Bob,

'Let the Games Commence'!!!

They look a well matched pair.

Hobbsy


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

Congrats again on your family. 2 is better than one and I am sure Daisy love her new brother.

I am still looking for our new kid but time will find him/her. I wish you guys the very best.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Good things come to those who wait!  They look like a good pair and it sounds like things are going great. Have fun with those two - I think that Charlie is going to be a great confidence builder for Daisy. My guy Cash has really helped Penny with her fear issues. You can't just have one, but that doesn't mean you have to stop at two...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't just have one??? What!!
My daughter just sold her home, and is moving in with her " Mother in Law" who won't allow animals. So Grandma (ME ) is fostering her SWEET 5 yr old Chocolate (tank) Lab "Churro" He is adorable, and Loves it here. All three of the dogs got a Hoof for a treat tonight, and have been chewing on them all evening. Now Churro is tearing the heads and guts off any of the soft toys that happen to be around. But all three of the dogs keep coming up with their tails wagging . They seem so Happy.
This will be about 3 weeks, or so, then he will go back to his family, as their interim home should be ready.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats! So exciting. We have upped the number of red dogs in our house recently too - yep, I'm now that crazy dog lady. I just bought a new vehicle to accommodate them all - wonder what I should put on the plates. 

Enjoy!


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Congratulations! I am very happy to read about the new additions to your family. I must have been away when you brought Daisy home 3 weeks ago. So, I am catching up on the good news! They seem to be a great pair. It was meant to be!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thats great.
You have some work to do training
From the pictures it would seem they have been friends forever.
There has been chatter from my wife about getting another ONE.
A female ONE, and she has a name picked out. :
I hope there isn't too much _pressure_ as I will cave in pretty easily.
Keep us posted


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations! A home with 2 V's is a happy home indeed!


----------

